# Wanted: Singer or Bassist ! Mississauga,ON



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, Me and 2 of my buddies have started a band called Higher Ground. We are a mixture of Foo Fighters but heavier with a bit of radiohead in. Our genre is rock which is very broad description but we are still developing our style. We are looking for a singer or a bassist that is devoted and will be willing to do this as a career. We are a pretty chill band,hanging out and jamming. We have roughly 4 songs that are instrumental. We live in Mississauga, Ontario so it would make sense for you to live somewhere near there. I am the lead guitarist Paul, Rhythm guitarist is Geoff and the drummer is Justin. We would like to host like a mini audition at rehearsal factory in Mississauga. So if you are a bassist or singer: Message me on here or at [email protected] if your interested. Then I will give you the details. Thanks ! :bow:


----------

